# Originality



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

I know this has probably the billionth thread of its kind, but I'm somewhat bored right now. 

Seems like there's a lot of whining and complaining about the lack of originality and creativity when it comes to fursonas. I know that this fandom runs on foxes, wolves, dragons, and cats, mammals in general, and very few of anything else. Yet, why is it such a serious complaint? Is it just because they're too common and add nothing new to the fandom?

Or just because of how they're presented? Anyone can say "ololol my fursona iz a red fox" and nothing more, and be one of the many other red foxes in the fandom. Though even the most worn out concepts can still be made interesting with enough time and effort IMO. 

Then again, I'm pretty sure if everyone made their own species we'd run out of original ideas eventually, and it would just turn into a huge drama war over how artist A's original species looks like artist's B's. That's just my opinion though. 

What I'm getting at is, I don't see why I should be chastised just because "lol, my 'sona's a wolf". 

Discuss or complain about the OP.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 15, 2010)

I care more about the personality of the actual person than what species they choose for their fursona. Someone can have the most creative fursona in the world and still be a total asshat.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree. There's virtually an unlimited number of ways you can present any given species, and if a person's going to create a character they feel represents them in some way, it's going to draw as much on what they like as what they think "originality" is or should be. Inevitably, being yourself means having something in common with other people. I once identified with roosters as much as wolves, but felt a wolf better represented me. If I'd made a rooster fursona just because there's fewer of them, wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose?


----------



## Icky (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, truthfully, having a different species makes you tired of seeing all the foxes and wolves everywhere.

Sure, it's stupid and irrational to judge people based on an entirely fictional animal-person character, but it still does.


----------



## Sid (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't see why I should be chastised just because "lol, my 'sona's a wolf".


You shouldn't. There's nothing wrong with being ordinary. Hell, some of us don't even _have_ a fursona.


----------



## Loomy (Aug 15, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I care more about the personality of the actual person than what species they choose for their fursona. Someone can have the most creative fursona in the world and still be a total asshat.



I agree,  Fox A might be the genaric Yiff me up the butt fox,  while fox B might be a metal head who plays bass guitar.


----------



## Icky (Aug 15, 2010)

Loomy said:


> I agree,  Fox A might be the genaric Yiff me up the butt fox,  while fox B might be a metal head who plays bass guitar.


 
So what are you saying, that foxes are always horrible people?


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Icky said:


> So what are you saying, that foxes are always horrible people?


 I don't think it was to be taken like that necessarily.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 15, 2010)

I think a good idea to be original is to choose the species, but to do something fun with it. For example, my mate is a fox, but has a skunk's fur pattern.

I'm a black jaguar, which is pretty unusual as it is, but I have a white spot in my chest and a white tip on my tail.


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2010)

Originality is best.  That's why I'm a six tailed, 4 winged, demon fox cyborg with a 10' dick and a halo and I use katanas and ninjitsu and also know magic.


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 15, 2010)

Originality is an issue in any Role-playing community.  The simple answer is people are desperate to be different, and will push this desire onto others. In some cases they are angry because what they really want is so common and thus less desirable.  In other cases its a Holier-Than-Thou mentality.  Rather than paying attention to the more important details like personality and history, they will look at color and species.

There is a problem with many people picking the common choice just because its cool.  Really, a character should be dynamic and deep, even if its use is simple.  Otherwise what's the point?  This leads to stereotyping of EVERYONE that uses common templates, which is sad.

In my opinion, common or rare, what matters is if it FITS and WORKS.  it's not "lol imma wulf!" or "luulz i rapefox!" if you put effort into it.  And even lulzy things can be done just fine in the spirit of parody.

If people have an issue with originality, then they should put effort into their OWN work and not push it upon others.  And i mean genuine effort.  Not the ridiculous sparkledogs that make one's eyes bleed.

You are doing nothing wrong by being what you want.  The real crime is being punished for it in the first place.


----------



## Riley (Aug 15, 2010)

I only really get annoyed with the ones that choose a wolf/fox because they want it to make them cool and edgy.  I have a wolf character that I've been using for almost 6 years now in a variety of different circumstances.  I always made the effort to flesh out the character at the time and never just say "well he's a wolf, there we go."  In any instance where a character turns up, the person behind them needs to focus on making them actually seem real, and not just rely on a single trait to carry them.  All too often in any sort of storytelling medium characters get a single label attached to them, and nothing else.  "The Girl Character,"  "The Noble One,"  "The Quirky One."  There's no problem with building off of those traits, but a character can't exist on one alone.  The same thing goes with something as odd and seemingly inconsequential as creating a fursona:  if they are just a wolf, there's a problem.  If they're a character that just so happens to be a wolf, good job, you've managed to create an actual complex being with a multifaceted personality and interesting traits.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

Icky said:


> So what are you saying, that foxes are always horrible people?


 
What's wrong with bassists?  *hugs her Fender P-bass*


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Any species can be made bland if it's just this or that. What is it about _you_ in particular that makes you special? Because you're something hardly anyone else is?


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

The trick is to being creative. I mean, anybody can be a fox or a wolf, but what impresses me is how creative people get with their fursonas. Some people are boring like me, just a plain old Typhlosion, however there is those people who are foxes who are black and green who wear fancy pants and lots of earrings. 

Just do your thing, who cares what other people think.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 15, 2010)

It's all a gamble anyway, you make it too ordinary and people call you boring, you make it too original and you get called a sparkedog.

Fact is: Haters gonna hate, so do what you want.


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Takun said:


> Originality is best. That's why I'm a six tailed, 4 winged, demon fox cyborg with a 10' dick and a halo and I use katanas and ninjitsu and also know magic.



lol wat


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd rather a bland fursona than one that tried too hard.  This goes for general interactions and as an artist.  I see some ref sheets that if they approached me for a commission, I would just have to say "no, I can't do that.  I physically lack the ability to properly represent your character."

Give them a kinda fun fur pattern, a simple symbol, or some kind of clothing item to differentiate it on sight, then spend the rest of your effort making your character seem like a real enough person.  And even that really only applies if you plan to do something with your fursona other than just have one.

There's no real reason to have an original fursona when a normal one would suit you just fine.


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 15, 2010)

Most furries lack real originality, so they consider species in and of itself the source of originality. If your species is uncommon, regardless of how little you've put into it, you're original! Yay!

Quick, everyone rush to Wikipedia and search out rare animals to be.


----------



## Zseliq (Aug 15, 2010)

This thread made me thing of sparklefags. "You think my wolffoxdogsona is not original? I'll add more markings and show you how original she is!!1"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 15, 2010)

Blues said:


> Most furries lack real originality, so they consider species in and of itself the source of originality. If your species is uncommon, regardless of how little you've put into it or how plain it is for that species, you're original! Yay!


 
I'm kinda guilty of that, because I recently put a white tip on my tail because it looked good.

The white spot was there from the beginning, though. I once knew a black cat that had that marking on his chest. We named him Shadow, after the hedgehog.


----------



## Enwon (Aug 15, 2010)

Original fursonas can be interesting, but for original fursonas to be original, there has to be a cliche to deviate from.  Of course, wolves and foxes can be made interesting with a little spicing up, but I prefer to have an original fursona, like a meerkat.


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

The reason meerkats are original is because they're tasty, and everyone eats them.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2010)

I reserve the right to have a fursona that ISN'T _deep_ and _meaningful_, and in fact is quite ridiculous. 
I also reserve the right to laugh at all of you who think fursonas should be deep and meaningful, and hate mine because OMG THOSE WINGS AREN'T POSSIBLE ON A REAL ANIMAL OMG RAINBOW ON THE TAIL HOW DARE YOU.

Also I love the fact that it's acceptable to bitch about sparkledogs but omg how dare you bitch because there are a zillion black wolves and red foxes.





​


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I reserve the right to have a fursona that ISN'T _deep_ and _meaningful_, and in fact is quite ridiculous.
> I also reserve the right to laugh at all of you who think fursonas should be deep and meaningful, and hate mine because OMG THOSE WINGS AREN'T POSSIBLE ON A REAL ANIMAL OMG RAINBOW ON THE TAIL HOW DARE YOU.
> 
> Also I love the fact that it's acceptable to bitch about sparkledogs but omg how dare you bitch because there are a zillion black wolves and red foxes.
> ...



Wait... What?


----------



## Icky (Aug 15, 2010)

Minuet said:


> What's wrong with bassists?  *hugs her Fender P-bass*


 
Nothing, that was directed at the metal-head part.

also owls are cool


----------



## Asswings (Aug 15, 2010)

Ash said:


> Wait... What?


 
I'll show you, from this thread alone.



Takun said:


> Originality is best.  That's why I'm a six tailed, 4  winged, demon fox cyborg with a 10' dick and a halo and I use katanas  and ninjitsu and also know magic.


 


Lynnkat said:


> And i mean genuine effort.  Not the ridiculous sparkledogs that make one's eyes bleed.





Van Ishikawa said:


> There's no real reason to have an original fursona when a normal one would suit you just fine.


(And the rest of that post in general, sorry for cutting it down, it was long)



Zseliq said:


> This thread made me thing of sparklefags. "You  think my wolffoxdogsona is not original? I'll add more markings and show  you how original she is!!1"


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 15, 2010)

Ticon said:


> (And the rest of that post in general, sorry for cutting it down, it was long)


 Mine was more about people over-emphasizing the need for an original fursona in general.  There's no need for a person to feel pressured to create an original fursona when he only has one because that's just what furries do.

In your case, a rather eccentrically designed fursona is what suits you.  And that's perfectly fine.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 15, 2010)

It's silly to say X species is unoriginal, because we're all human, and each human is widely different for a large number of reasons.


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Mine was more about people over-emphasizing the need for an original fursona in general. There's no need for a person to feel pressured to create an original fursona when he only has one because that's just what furries do.
> 
> In your case, a rather eccentrically designed fursona is what suits you. And that's perfectly fine.


 
Word.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 15, 2010)

Nothing is original ,it's all based off of something else so people should really stop moaning, it's not like we're all going to invent random mammals and make up names for them 'cus then nobody would know what the hell they were!


----------



## Takun (Aug 15, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It's silly to say X species is unoriginal, because we're all human, and each human is widely different for a large number of reasons.


 
Not really.  Fursonas are closer to clothes.  You can pick them.  No one was lining up for life and decided they wanted to be human.  Fursonas can have amazing backstories if they want.  Doesn't change the fact that they look like the other thousand people who chose foxes because they want lots of sex.


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 15, 2010)

@Ticon

Allow me to clarify.  Sparkledogs in the sense of parody or otherwise humorous manner are fine. I meant people being rather "sincere" about how serious their sona is and having it be a sparkledog. the truly ridiculous variety wherein the artist gets infuriated at others who "copied" theirs.  I am talking about the annoying people.  basically the variety that also call out people who are "regular" or "common" for being such. I apologize if my generalization hit a nerve.


----------



## Machine (Aug 15, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> It's silly to say X species is unoriginal, because we're all human, and each human is widely different for a large number of reasons.


Remember that we're talking about furries.


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2010)

In order to be original you need to be an alien octopus blob thingy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 15, 2010)

Furfags always have really boring characters, because furfags aren't creative. They're mostly horrible asspie landwhales who try to live vicariously through they're characters because they're too lazy, stupid and frankly, unbearable to be around to ever do much of anything in real life. People that stupid can only seem to muster the brainpower to want to be a stereotypical Hollywood badass, a stereotypical high school slut, or some even more nauseating combination of the two, so the creation of all their characters is geared towards these ideals. This naturally produces legions of gigantic bodybuilder wolves with superpowers and huge dicks and vast herds of cum guzzling gutterslut foxes with magic TARDIS assholes/vaginas and huge dicks/tits. They may pick a different species, maybe tack on some weeaboo wings or rainbows or some gay shit like that, but they're all basically the same, just like the filthy tubby fucktards who spawned them :V .


----------



## Squattle (Aug 15, 2010)

My gut reaction is to laugh or roll my eyes at people who have wolf/fox/feline fursonas. If I stop for a second and think though, I realize just because I have the desire to be original and an attention whore doesn't mean everyone else wants that. I have a deep need to be 'original' and have even ranted at people before when their fursona or creation looked very similar to mine, which I am now deeply ashamed of doing. But like I said not everyone feels that need. I think a lot of people in the fandom gravitate toward that 'need'. Some furs just like wolves though and are perfectly happy with being 'a wolf'.
I would also like to think that the creation of a fursona has a lot to do with function. What is your fursona for? Roleplay? Fursuiting? Commissioning? I have a few fursonas for different things. 
I have one I formed for fursuiting/self-representation, another I made because of my affinity for avians. 
I have a character I originally created for a comic that I never pursued. 
I have a character that was created for a story I haven't written yet. 
I have several characters that I created for a story I already wrote.

I don't know the ratio of people who have one fursona compared to the people who have more but from what I've seen most people have at least two, a main one and a side character.
It's nice to be original but I don't think we should be ragging on anyone for liking something or creating something they care about unless they're creation is really hurting someone else, is stolen, or used to purposely hurt another.
So you're a Red Fox. So what? Just ignore it if someone like a Dragon-Squirrel makes a comment about your so called 'unoriginality'. Like some of the other furs said in this thread, "It's in the personality, not the fursona."


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 15, 2010)

I never really look at any fursona and think "Ohh great another [species] in this damned place." No, instead I look at it as, "Ooo another [species]. Let's see how they can set themself apart from others." Take your case, Willow, when I first saw you here, I thought neutral thoughts, no derogatory or thoughts complaining of unoriginality. Then you grew to become something of a marvel (11 thousand posts within 6 months) and with some random post readings, gathered information (not going to be used in a bad way, I promise lol) that does set you apart from others.

I had those "Ugh, another [species] -.-" views when I was fresh on these forums, then as time went by, I became more tolerant. I also like to read people's stories and their fursona's background and profile. It's quite entertaining the amount of creativity, realism, etc. that is put into each one and that's how they're special. Then again, things get past the filter, and you can find yourself being a little hypocritical at times. When I figured out my fursona was a side-stripped jackal, who is a member of the Canidae family, I was just a tad disappointed at the un-uniqueness family/genus-wise. Then I got over it and embraced it.

Time does marvels.

Edit: Come to think of it, along the lines of originality, originality rests only with the firsts of something.  Take different colored eyes, they were original and unique when they were first used, now that many more people decide to have different colored eyes, it has grown to be unoriginal (in my eyes).  Same for squaekers used for communication in fursuits.  They were "holy crap cool!" when they were first used, now that time has gone by and more people are adopting squeakers, it has become unoriginal (in my eyes again)


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I reserve the right to have a fursona that ISN'T _deep_ and _meaningful_, and in fact is quite ridiculous.


Umm, okay? 



Ticon said:


> I also reserve the right to laugh at all of you who think fursonas should be deep and meaningful, and hate mine because OMG THOSE WINGS AREN'T POSSIBLE ON A REAL ANIMAL OMG RAINBOW ON THE TAIL HOW DARE YOU.


Who was hating?



Ticon said:


> Also I love the fact that it's acceptable to bitch about sparkledogs but omg how dare you bitch because there are a zillion black wolves and red foxes.


Where did I say it was acceptable to bitch about sparkledogs? Honestly, chastising just because _your_ fursona is common or overdone or something is stupid. 




Ticon said:


> ​


 That's very nice asswings.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 15, 2010)

I think it's people using an already used species and then calling them original in a cocky manner. Therefore, when a new gray wolf comes in, people will automatically assume that that person will do the same thing. This leads to the rage.


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

You know what I never see? Chimps. Is it like some furry gray area?


----------



## Asswings (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> Umm, okay?



Derp derp derp. See above. I already explained with quotes. Wasn't really directed at you, just the fandom in general.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> You know what I never see? Chimps. Is it like some furry gray area?


 
Maybe because they already _are_ anthropomorphic.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Odd said:


> You know what I never see? Chimps. Is it like some furry gray area?


 Primates in general are rare just for the simple fact is that people are primates. I think lemurs are one of the few that people use.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey, I just wanted to pop in and say that I totally agree with what you're saying, in general.
The 'originality' of one's fursona doesn't make them any cooler; it should matter what kind of person they are, and not whether thay made something so totally different.
If one wants to go crazy with colors, species, design; go for it.  If not, then, whatever.  You're choice.
The only opinion that should count is the creator; not every other random douche that happens to scrutinize one's originality.
Just what I think C:


----------



## Telnac (Aug 18, 2010)

Your character's species doesn't make them original.  Having superpowers helps some, but it can be a crutch and is often over-used.  A normal character who was raised by a murderous psycho is far more interesting than a character who can fly.  Likewise, being a hybrid alone isn't enough to really be original.  (I know: so says the hybrid with tech-based "powers.")  

  Having a character with an interesting background (so many fursonas simply don't have one) and appearance is the best way to make an interesting character.  A humanoid wolf is boring.  A humanoid wolf who permanently has a neon orange colored shoulder because he mixed some nasty chemicals in high school chemistry and it went FOOM onto his fur... that's interesting and pretty original.  Still just a wolf, but that one trait makes him far more interesting than someone who has a wolf fursona who just farts fireballs or something, or any of a number of the wolf/whatever hybrids out there.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Your character's species doesn't make them original. Having superpowers helps some, but it can be a crutch and is often over-used. A normal character who was raised by a murderous psycho is far more interesting than a character who can fly. Likewise, being a hybrid alone isn't enough to really be original. (I know: so says the hybrid with tech-based "powers.")
> 
> Having a character with an interesting background (so many fursonas simply don't have one) and appearance is the best way to make an interesting character. A humanoid wolf is boring. A humanoid wolf who permanently has a neon orange colored shoulder because he mixed some nasty chemicals in high school chemistry and it went FOOM onto his fur... that's interesting and pretty original. Still just a wolf, but that one trait makes him far more interesting than someone who has a wolf fursona who just farts fireballs or something, or any of a number of the wolf/whatever hybrids out there.



Very well put. C: I like.


----------



## Candy (Aug 18, 2010)

...

Canines are cool, fluffy, and pretty to look at.

/thread

No, really. I agree. The point of the FURSONA is to represent yourself. Do you try to stand out, or do you do what you like regardless? I'm a bear, but I like REALLY BIG FLUFFY TAILS so I threw wolf in there with no other ideas.

However, when everyone's RP/comic/art/porn/whatever characters are all just perfect model-body overused animals with nothing special whatsoever...


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 19, 2010)

Or you could just take it the other way, and admit you're a purple gay-aquamarine fox or whatever because you think it looks fucking nice and leave it there, intead of imposing your crappy neko kawaii kitsune fursona with a shit fetish on people through hours and hours of pointless raving.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

Jagged said:


> Hey, I just wanted to pop in and say that I totally agree with what you're saying, in general.
> The 'originality' of one's fursona doesn't make them any cooler; it should matter what kind of person they are, and not whether thay made something so totally different.
> If one wants to go crazy with colors, species, design; go for it.  If not, then, whatever.  You're choice.
> The only opinion that should count is the creator; not every other random douche that happens to scrutinize one's originality.
> Just what I think C:


 Thing about overloading a single character with several different colors and traits, it might get a little hard for if you say, wanted someone to draw your fursona or character. 
A visual reference makes all the difference sure, but say someone just made this character a day ago and doesn't really know how to draw it but can describe it pretty well. Yea sure, it's nice to have a detailed text ref, but I dunno if an artist really wants to wade through a paragraph just explaining color patterns just to find what they want. 

I guess if they have some serious dedication to their watcher, customers, etc. then they can make it work. 

And oh look, Ticon's name change finally went through..


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

meh I'm a wolf at heart and I won't let anyone tell me that I'm not good enough just because I love my wolf-sona.


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2010)

Iunno if this has been said, but you can be original without having a billion things and markings on your fursona


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Thing about overloading a single character with several different colors and traits, it might get a little hard for if you say, wanted someone to draw your fursona or character.
> A visual reference makes all the difference sure, but say someone just made this character a day ago and doesn't really know how to draw it but can describe it pretty well. Yea sure, it's nice to have a detailed text ref, but I dunno if an artist really wants to wade through a paragraph just explaining color patterns just to find what they want.
> 
> I guess if they have some serious dedication to their watcher, customers, etc. then they can make it work.
> ...


Well, I personally feel if you're getting something commissioned, or even more, gifted of your fursona, you should be able to write a description specifically for the artist, based on their request. Everyone operates differently, and some people -will- appreciate highly detailed descriptions while others may simply find them annoying.



Tao said:


> Iunno if this has been said, but you can be original without having a billion things and markings on your fursona


 You can be original -with- those?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> meh I'm a wolf at heart and I won't let anyone tell me that I'm not good enough just because I love my wolf-sona.


 couldnt say it better   -wolf   +dragon   but thats me   not you


----------



## Tao (Aug 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> You can be original -with- those?


 
Point

Also, wearing the same clothes all the time doesn't really make you original. It just makes me think of someone who never changes clothes and smells funky :I


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well, I personally feel if you're getting something commissioned, or even more, gifted of your fursona, you should be able to write a description specifically for the artist, based on their request. Everyone operates differently, and some people -will- appreciate highly detailed descriptions while others may simply find them annoying.


 It's nice when you can actually describe in detail what you want, but at the same time, I wouldn't mind if someone attached a visual ref to their request. That's just me though. 

As for markings, I only have a few basic color points. 
I remember someone saying a while ago that Willow's colors reminded them of the German flag.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Thing about overloading a single character with several different colors and traits, it might get a little hard for if you say, wanted someone to draw your fursona or character.
> A visual reference makes all the difference sure, but say someone just made this character a day ago and doesn't really know how to draw it but can describe it pretty well. Yea sure, it's nice to have a detailed text ref, but I dunno if an artist really wants to wade through a paragraph just explaining color patterns just to find what they want.
> 
> I guess if they have some serious dedication to their watcher, customers, etc. then they can make it work.
> ...


 
Hm. Very good point. Though I'm one who wouldn't mind drawing a detailed character; it gives me more to work off of. >:]
But yes. I can imagine that could be a pain to some. Definietely if they were to be animated. Not very practical. 8/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's nice when you can actually describe in detail what you want, but at the same time, I wouldn't mind if someone attached a visual ref to their request. That's just me though.


 
Unless you're an artist yourself, you need to start somewhere, though.
Hence this comes in.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> Iunno if this has been said, but you can be original without having a billion things and markings on your fursona


 
{THIS} I very much doubt you'll meet another timber wolf-sona with a 2 han-purple Maple Leaf tattoos like mine. I also very much doubt their back story would be ANYWHERE near as elaborate as mine.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

Tao said:


> Point
> 
> Also, wearing the same clothes all the time doesn't really make you original. It just makes me think of someone who never changes clothes and smells funky :I


 At least I'm not naked >:C

Though I've had a few different color changes in the past. It went from blue shirts, to yellow, and then green. Then there was the one suit and the monocle, that turtle neck, and a few others. I believe this is the first avatar I've had that's actually included the scarf though. (Unless you count the ones I drew)



Jagged said:


> Hm. Very good point.  Though I'm one who wouldn't mind drawing a detailed character; it gives me more to work off of. >:]
> But yes.  I can imagine that could be a pain to some.  Definietly if they were to be animated, as well. Not very practical. 8/


Some artists work better with a visual, especially if it's detailed. At least give me a color ref or something. Though some people give more simple descriptions of the locations of colors to see how the artists work with them. It's possible.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Some artists work better with a visual, especially if it's detailed. At least give me a color ref or something. Though some people give more simple descriptions of the locations of colors to see how the artists work with them. It's possible.


 
I prefer detail XD It would confuse me if someone were vague.  I would try to manage, but...  Eh.  I'll stop there because I think I'm repeating myself. >3< sorreh.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

visual is best   tho in a pinch no visual reference will do    holy shit my right ear hurts sooo damn bad right now    ok   it felt good to say that


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Unless you're an artist yourself, you need to start somewhere, though.
> Hence this comes in.


 
I have to agree that my original conceptualization of Fenrari was pure description. It wasn't until I hired Straydog to do my first badge (and yes 90% of all the artists after him copied that same picture's features and shirt color ) that I was able to give prospective artists a look at my character.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

ok while im thinking about it has anyone ever been able to make something with detail with a computer mouse    i never could


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

This was Willow before I had any other description other than wolf. This was done by a user on Gaia for like, 5k in gold I believe and was the first visual I ever had. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4249045/

I obviously went back and changed a few things way later when I remembered that Willow existed. I once had a teacher ask if I was a furry..lul 7th grade, good times. 

Now compare this Willow to the Willow now, there's a difference.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> This was Willow before I had any other description other than wolf. This was done by a user on Gaia for like, 5k in gold I believe and was the first visual I ever had.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4249045/
> 
> I obviously went back and changed a few things way later when I remembered that Willow existed. I once had a teacher ask if I was a furry..lul 7th grade, good times.
> ...


 
Well duh, Willow now is very very snuggable... 

But yeah the main thing about a person's fursona is that (s)/he is changeable. Lucrowse never existed originally, but now he's so intertwined with Fenrari that I believe them to be one entity most of the time.


----------



## Random User (Aug 19, 2010)

Velystord said:


> ok while im thinking about it has anyone ever been able to make something with detail with a computer mouse i never could



Unless, I was making custom sprites, no I can't draw with a mouse very well. I've drawn pictures and saved them onto my computer, then traced over the lines in MS Paint.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well duh, Willow now is very very snuggable...
> 
> But yeah the main thing about a person's fursona is that (s)/he is changeable. Lucrowse never existed originally, but now he's so intertwined with Fenrari that I believe them to be one entity most of the time.


Neither did Ash at first, though technically now Ash and Willow are two separate entities almost, they just share the same body.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> This was Willow before I had any other description other than wolf. This was done by a user on Gaia for like, 5k in gold I believe and was the first visual I ever had.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4249045/
> 
> I obviously went back and changed a few things way later when I remembered that Willow existed. I once had a teacher ask if I was a furry..lul 7th grade, good times.
> ...



Whoa O____O Looks more along the lines of something I would draw XD
But I like Willow's look better now though. <3


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Meh I like Zebras.
I dont see too many, whatever thats cool to me.
Like i said before, to each their own.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> Meh I like Zebras.
> I dont see too many, whatever thats cool to me.
> Like i said before, to each their own.


 
You're just a horse with white tiger stripes. :V

Nah, it's cool.

Anyway, originality doesn't mean anything. 'Original' fursonas usually stem from the desire to be 'different' which is crap. Similarly, people sometimes use common fursonas because they like to feel included. Just be what you fucking want to be.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Primates in general are rare just for the simple fact is that people are primates. I think lemurs are one of the few that people use.


 I always thought it was because they're so gosh dang ugly!


----------



## SilverKarja (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, from my artist point of view: 'All generally the same head types, can't anything be challenging?'  'But, I don't want to draw wolves/foxes/huskies, I know the minute differences, but they're too similar, there's too many of them...why can't anyone appreciate this rare breed I drew and actually had fun with?'

From my animal nerd point of view: 'More than half of these people don't even act like their fursonas, and picked them off of fables and tales.  Wolves are shy, not OMG BRAVE AND STRONG, I think somewhere along the way the stories got cut off when describing the wolverine....what's with these people anyway...oh look, a fox that actually acts like a fox....and not some slut.  Imagine that, someone getting it right...'  'But you act more like a dog than a tiger....?'

From my general point of view: 'If you stared at a rock all day, wouldn't you get bored of that rock unless if you were a scientist who specialized in...well...rocks?  And wouldn't you get a little bored of listening to how great rocks are from someone who loved rocks!?  Yeah, I get tired of seeing the same thing over and over.'

I love and adore the unusual and rare animals.  And I love it even more when they match the person.  If they don't that's ok, you can have fun with it, but if you explore...explore the world around you, the rare and endangered animals that everyone skips over just because they want to be a slut, or known for being strong or noble or pretty, if you can find the beauty that lurks in the caves and nooks of this world, then you'll come out a little more knowledgeable at the least.  If you do that and still want to be what you are, more props to you and you have my respect for that effort.

As for me, I'm a polymorph who is, most of the time, an Arabian Piedbald Camel.  But...I've also worked with camels first hand, and so I know a great deal more about them, and that lead me to changing my main to one after some life changes.  It works for me.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2010)

I love detail. I love sparkledogs. I love the ragtag thrown together feeling of a nutso fursona, people who just go WELL I LIKE STRIPEY TAILS AND HEART SHAPED SPOTS AND DAMN, BLUE DREADFALLS ARE AWESOME. And just everything they like and think is cool piled on top like the most delicious toothache inducing sundae that ever existed. To me, it says more about a person than a grey wolf with a white spot ever does, or would.


----------



## Icky (Aug 19, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I love detail. I love sparkledogs. I love the ragtag thrown together feeling of a nutso fursona, people who just go WELL I LIKE STRIPEY TAILS AND HEART SHAPED SPOTS AND DAMN, BLUE DREADFALLS ARE AWESOME. And just everything they like and think is cool piled on top like the most delicious toothache inducing sundae that ever existed. To me, it says more about a person than a grey wolf with a white spot ever does, or would.


 
you seriously got your name changed to that

really


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> you seriously got your name changed to that
> 
> really


 
Asswings are the best wings


Also I am going to create an android furry now

not to be original, but because androids are hot.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> you seriously got your name changed to that
> 
> really


 
I've been trying to for awhile now. Finally I just flat out pm'd some admin. I have the FA account Asswings, too.


----------



## Icky (Aug 19, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I've been trying to for awhile now. Finally I just flat out pm'd some admin. I have the FA account Asswings, too.


 
I was trying to think of some witty reply when I got distracted and clicked your sig pic.

Mother of God, that was beautiful.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> Ok, from my artist point of view: 'All generally the same head types, can't anything be challenging?'  'But, I don't want to draw wolves/foxes/huskies, I know the minute differences, but they're too similar, there's too many of them...why can't anyone appreciate this rare breed I drew and actually had fun with?'
> 
> From my animal nerd point of view: 'More than half of these people don't even act like their fursonas, and picked them off of fables and tales.  Wolves are shy, not OMG BRAVE AND STRONG, I think somewhere along the way the stories got cut off when describing the wolverine....what's with these people anyway...oh look, a fox that actually acts like a fox....and not some slut.  Imagine that, someone getting it right...'  'But you act more like a dog than a tiger....?'
> 
> ...


I actually didn't pick wolf for any personality reason, just because I thought wolves looked cool at the time.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked Fox-Dog Hybrid because like a fox, I'm slightly shy, but like a dog, I'm loyal towards my friends. Plus, I think Foxes and Dogs are cute, and apparently (According to my Boy Friend) I am cute :3 Soo.... Yeah, no-brainer.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> I was trying to think of some witty reply when I got distracted and clicked your sig pic.
> 
> Mother of God, that was beautiful.



It's my favorite video.
I just made the sig pic because I thought the idea was hilarious, there is no actual webcomic. Although I actually already have Rufus Tuftybutt fan art.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

fuck originality
just dont have the generic personality


----------



## Fay V (Aug 19, 2010)

Meh. I could try to be the most original person ever, pick a random animal that i barely know anything about. I could load my girl with so many accessories she would make a final fantasy character do a double take. I'm sure that would appease the bitches that complain about foxes, but I wouldn't be happy. 
My fursona is bland and unoriginal and I'm happy with her. I like drawing her, I can't think of a better way to represent myself. 
If people want to assume I am boring/a slut/someone to be ignored because of my fursona then so be it. They are obviously superficial pricks. 
I can make all sorts of interesting characters, but that's not me nor my fursona.

That being said I will admit I get annoyed by certain fursonas. when I'm doing requests and someone asks for a anthro fox in jeans it drives me mad. I like to at least have enough so that I can make fox A different from fox B. It's equally annoying when they have way too much color and accessories going on with the character.


----------



## Ben (Aug 19, 2010)

These claims that the "personality" of your fursona is more important than their design is a little baffling to me, considering fursonas are novelty characters that are meant to be extensions of yourself, and therefore have your personality. People rarely ever develop their personal avatars into real characters. They hardly ever put them into stories, or let them take on lives on their own. Personally, I would never do that myself, since I'd rather not employ a vanity character in a story, and would rather use characters that haven't been pre-positioned to represent me. So no, I'd say design is the most important aspect, and that picking orange foxes is probably as lazy as lazy can be.

But then again, the design of someone's fursona in the big picture of everything isn't really important at all. I mean, people can have seemingly boring internet personas (Rossyfox, for example perhaps), and be wonderful people. So in the context of fursona design, the appearance is most important. But in the grand scheme? None of that shit even matters. Just don't be a boring person, because that's what determines if your "fursona" has a good personality.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> These claims that the "personality" of your fursona is more important than their design is a little baffling to me, considering fursonas are novelty characters that are meant to be extensions of yourself, and therefore have your personality. People rarely ever develop their personal avatars into real characters. They hardly ever put them into stories, or let them take on lives on their own. Personally, I would never do that myself, since I'd rather not employ a vanity character in a story, and would rather use characters that haven't been pre-positioned to represent me. So no, I'd say design is the most important aspect, and that picking orange foxes is probably as lazy as lazy can be.
> 
> But then again, the design of someone's fursona in the big picture of everything isn't really important at all. I mean, people can have seemingly boring internet personas (Rossyfox, for example perhaps), and be wonderful people. So in the context of fursona design, the appearance is most important. But in the grand scheme? None of that shit even matters. Just don't be a boring person, because that's what determines if your "fursona" has a good personality.


 
Sadly I take on way to many faces to make one to be the official one.
heck some folks still see me as my old character I was using for a while as my avatar in this fandom Folseh.
Sure each one of them have a small bite of myself, but each one leads their own lives in a way.

Just so many times I see someone makes outrageous or good sonas....but still act like a damn slut fox


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> These claims that the "personality" of your fursona is more important than their design is a little baffling to me, considering fursonas are novelty characters that are meant to be extensions of yourself, and therefore have your personality. People rarely ever develop their personal avatars into real characters. They hardly ever put them into stories, or let them take on lives on their own. Personally, I would never do that myself, since I'd rather not employ a vanity character in a story, and would rather use characters that haven't been pre-positioned to represent me. So no, I'd say design is the most important aspect, and that picking orange foxes is probably as lazy as lazy can be.
> 
> But then again, the design of someone's fursona in the big picture of everything isn't really important at all. I mean, people can have seemingly boring internet personas (Rossyfox, for example perhaps), and be wonderful people. So in the context of fursona design, the appearance is most important. But in the grand scheme? None of that shit even matters. Just don't be a boring person, because that's what determines if your "fursona" has a good personality.


To some, putting in a set of personality traits in their text or visual reference helps for when they request free art or commissions. It gives the artist something to think about when they draw the character. Same with likes, dislikes, and clothing. So that way, you're more likely to get a picture that portrays your character well. 

Of course, not all artists incorporate these things. Though as of right now, this avatar I have is a good example of what I'm talking about. 
I didn't _have_ to specify what kind of wolf Willow was, but it helps artists who notice that "loli-shota" part and actually know what it means. They're more likely to give him a more innocent look.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> words


 Holy crap man that chick with the cop outfit doing naughty things with a nightstick is yours? AWESOME

I mean, uh, still thinking of an android character yup


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> To some, putting in a set of personality traits in their text or visual reference helps for when they request free art or commissions. It gives the artist something to think about when they draw the character. Same with likes, dislikes, and clothing. So that way, you're more likely to get a picture that portrays your character well.



Okay. I know I personally as an artist really don't like getting a wall of text about your character and their past. I don't need to know they like bubblegum but hate snakes. I just need to know what they look like, and what you want me to draw them doing/wearing.  If you want a picture of them being 'shy yet stubborn' then say "I would like you to draw him shy yet stubborn" not "Sometimes Rufus is loud and hyper especially around muffins but he's secretly very shy but don't expect him to just roll over oh no."
It's like getting cock references for a g-rated commission. Extra unneeded crap that just clutters up everything, and makes it so much harder to guess exactly what the commissioner is asking for.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 19, 2010)

I only ever look up the background info if I get a rare commission where I can do whatever I want, then I like to try to get it close to what the buyer likes. 
Usually however it is best to get a basic idea of what the buyer wants. Something as simple as "I would like {character} in a sexy pose showing off ass and paws" that narrows it down a lot and I can focus on the pose. Even something like "I would like {character} and something to do with Elvis" 
The long list of stuff is just distracting. 

I still agree with the personality thing. You don't need to have a whole background or page write up. It's the visual representation of a person's personality. For instance, tashkent was a fox. If i judged based on looks I'd think "hey another fox let's be friends" but I didn't, and he was a vore obsessed weirdo. I personally don't think I act like a slut fox. It should only take someone a moment to see that. 
Some people do fit stereotypes, but many don't and it only takes a moment to judge internet personality rather than based on a picture.


----------

